# We Did It 6 Babies Are Here Now Mom Wont Feed



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

As many of you know I bought someone's herd which had a ton of problems. Most of the does we're pregnant an then I had a toxoplasma problem and lost lots of kids. Well I am happy to say some of the kids made it through except now one of the the Moms won't feed. After waiting what seemed forever I decided I would have to do this so I started on colostrum .

All was well then I moved to the dumor milk replacer for Goats. It is the second day and I see soft light brown poop which worries me. You guys have been worth more to me than the 700 dollars I have spent asking vets what to do in my area so please share your wisdom and thanks in advance I almost gave up but I am encouraged. Do I stay with the dumor


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Soft light brown poop is normal for babies a few days after being born... It's just the milk going through them. Have they had the sticky yellow orange poop yet? Generally that happens a few hours after they first eat..


----------



## Texanne (Apr 26, 2013)

Re: Goat Milk Replacer - Although the poop you describe sounds like normal baby poop, I really think there are better milk formula choices for newborns than commercial goat milk replacers. I've just heard way too many horror stories of people losing babies (especially newborns) on the stuff. Can you milk mom or one of your other does & put that milk in a bottle for the baby? Can you possibly lock mom on a milk stand (w/food in front of her of course) & see if the baby can nurse that way? I have three doelings I'm bottle raising right now & they get a formula of a little less than a gallon of whole cows milk w/one can evaporated (NOT condensed) milk & one cup whole buttermilk mixed in. I'm currently mixing it 50/50 w/raw goat milk, but I've also used that formula alone. Still need to watch for constipation (a gentle warm water enema w/a 'human' baby bulb is usually all that's needed there) or scours (that will get me on the phone w/my super goat expert friend or the vet). It sounds like you rescued your herd from a really bad situation, so I hope they have a clue how lucky they are to have you. Good luck to you w/your baby! - Anne


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is a picture of what I am seeing...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I always use whole cows milk bought from the store if i don't have goats milk.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is another pitcher it's getting messy I don't think this is normal but your advice old bring comfort.


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

I would also suggest switching to whole cow's milk. It is better on the baby's tummy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a link to show normal baby poop...

http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UX3pqbV3Z0M

I would def. switch to whole milk..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/197/192/#.UX3p9LV3Z0M

also be careful on how much you feed....
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

While there are good brands of milk replacer out there, Dumor is not one of them. You are much better off just feeding whole cow's milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you want to stay with a replacer I use Land O Lakes Does Match - never have issues


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got Merricks super kid non medicated replacer. I love this stuff. I thought when I switched them over I'd see a little loose stool but nothing. It's so gentle


----------

